# Targex - The Ultimate Topical Fat Burner!



## ag-guys (Aug 4, 2006)

*INTRODUCTION:*

Glycyrrhetinic acid is the primary ingredient in Targex. It is actually found in licorice, and *when applied to the skin, can reduce the thickness of subcutaneous fat.* In this case, the mechanism of action is mediated by the catabolic hormone known as cortisol. This hormone is involved in both the distribution as well as the deposition of fat.Cortisol, in turn is regulated by the activity of an enzyme which Glycyrrhetinic acid (the active ingredient in Targex) blocks. This reduces the ability of cortisol to regulate fat cells, resulting in an overall loss of bodyfat to the area the cream is applied to.
In a clinical study, the effect of topical Glycyrrhetinic cream was evaluated. In this study, measurements of thigh fat, before and after 1 month of treatment with the cream were taken. In both areas (circumference and the fat layer thickness) the thighs receiving the cream had significantly lower levels of fat.

Hence, this type of cream would appear to be a potent lipolytic (fat burning) agent. Also, it is important to note that *this compound is very safe*, as the full study mentioned previously states that that there was absolutely no change in plasma cortisol, blood pressure, or aldosterone.

_The primary ingredient in that study (Glycyrrhetinic acid) is also the primary ingredient found in Targex_; this is actually the brand name of the original version of these types of products. Typically it is applied to specific sites, to *produce localized fat-loss wherever it is applied*. The typical Targex user has experienced significant reductions in body fat when it was applied to site-specific areas, and was used in combination with a proper diet, training, and cardio.

BUY THE ULTIMATE TOPICAL FAT BURNER! TARGEX TODAY!


*STUDIES:*

Glycyrrhetinic acid, the active principle of licorice, can reduce the thickness of subcutaneous thigh fat through topical application.

*Armanini D, Nacamulli D, Francini-Pesenti F, Battagin G, Ragazzi E, Fiore C.*

_Department of Medical and Surgical Sciences-Endocrinology, University of Padua, Via Ospedale 105, 35100 Padua, Italy.

Cortisol is involved in the distribution and deposition of fat, and its action is regulated by the activity of 11beta-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase. Glycyrrhetinic acid, the active principle of licorice root, blocks 11beta-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase type 1, thus reducing the availability of cortisol at the level of adipocytes. We evaluated the effect of topical application of a cream containing glycyrrhetinic acid in the thickness of fat at the level of the thigh. Eighteen healthy women (age range 20-33 years) with normal BMI were randomly allocated to treatment, at the level of the dominant thigh, with a cream containing 2.5% glycyrrhetinic acid (n=9) or with a placebo cream containing the excipients alone (n=9). Before and after 1 month of treatment both the circumference and the thickness of the superficial fat layer of the thighs (by ultrasound analysis) were measured. The circumference and the thickness of the superficial fat layer were significantly reduced in comparison to the controlateral untreated thigh and to control subjects treated with the placebo cream. No changes were observed in blood pressure, plasma renin activity, plasma aldosterone or cortisol. The effect of glycyrrhetinic acid on the thickness of subcutaneous fat was likely related to a block of 11beta-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase type 1 at the level of fat cells; therefore, glycyrrhetinic acid could be effectively used in the reduction of unwanted local fat accumulation._

If you read the original abstract you will note that ...

"No changes were observed in blood pressure, plasma renin activity, plasma aldosterone or cortisol", 

There was no change in plasma cortisol; cortisol was lowered only in the fat cells, this is telling us that little if any of the compound was absorbed systemically or we would see a drop in whole body, i.e. plasma cortisol.

BUY THE ULTIMATE TOPICAL FAT BURNER! TARGEX TODAY!


*Indications:*

PLEASE SHAKE BOTTLE BEFORE USE

Apply 1 to 2 pumps ( one pump = one CC ) applied TWICE daily in desired areas and rub vigorously until almost vanished into the skin of area applied, though this lotion is greasy of nature is necessary for it to work locally.

The area must be clean and free of hair. 

This lotion will NOT stain clothes.

_There are some studies that claim Licorice extract may increase levels of the hormone adolsterone if there is a systemic uptake BUT our unique TDS formual DOES NOT allow this to happen and TargeX works on the site applied._

*110% SAFE AND NON-TOXIC !*


BUY THE ULTIMATE TOPICAL FAT BURNER! TARGEX TODAY!


*HELPFUL INFORMATION ON HOW TO USE TARGEX ...*

So I have some problem areas where I store more fat or simply I got some flabby stubborn fat like for example in my oblique , inner thighs and lower pecs , my diet and cardio has been in check but still I need more help!

Well, TargeX will not shift your body into a calorie burning machine like other compound do ie. Clenbuterol , T3 , Ephedra , etc...but BY BLOCKING CORTISOL AT THE CELLULAR LEVEL AND PREVENT IT IT FROM STORING FAT WHEN THIS HORMONE "CORTISOL" IS AT PEAK ( BEFORE RETIRING, UPON AWAKENING AND POST-WORKOUT ) Of course add a good diet and cardio and you'll see visible results in the areas applied. 

***PLEASE NOTE NOT ALL RESPOND IN THE SAME TIMELY MANNER AS SOME GET RESULTS IN ONLY 2 OR 3 DAYS AFTER INTIAL USE AND OTHERS IT MAY TAKE LONGER.***

Ok, so I got a 4oz bottle of TargeX and it contains 120cc of 40mgs of G.Acid 98% purity per CC enough for a 2 week cycle which is what i recommend as our wonderful bodies will fight it, after all cortisol hormone is a necessary evil so cycling 2 weeks on - 2 weeks off one area at a time is best !

Patience and common sense is needed here, please allow me to explain why and how:

I want to decrease the stubborn fat I got on my oblique both left and right so :

Before I go to bed I apply 2ccs of TargeX on my right oblique then rub vigorously until vanished ( I like using a hair blowdrier in Med tempetature to help dry area faster )

Then I apply another 2ccs on my left oblique and rub again until vanished and absorbed.

Next day when I wake up I repeat procedure again.

***Make sure the area you apply TargeX to is free of hair and is clean.

Using TargeX this way is safe and ONE 4oz bottle should be enough for a 2 week cycle and may have some extra.

Ok, now you see some improvement in the areas you applied to but you need more treatment so you start again another 2 week cycle after at least 1 week off TargeX, if you are happy with your results then move on to another area you desired to reduce stubborn subcutaneous fat. This time it may the lower pecs so you do exactly as you did the first time when you applied to your oblique.

***Please keep in mind this is not miracle drug ( well almost ) and that the area you worked first may need some more treatment but you need to do your part as far as diet and cardio, this is true in all products that help reduce body fat, do not tell me is not true cause I tried them all and when my diet was sloppy I made no progress.

***Work one area at a time, I mean for example again oblique ( left and right ), lower pecs ( left and right ) inner thighs ( left and right ) and so on

***I recommend using an over the counter dietary supplement that reduces excess estrogen , is my belief that the presence of excess estrogen makes that stubborn fat hang on to those problem areas. This is just my own opinion based on personal experiences. 

BUY THE ULTIMATE TOPICAL FAT BURNER! TARGEX TODAY!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 4, 2006)

Is this a temporary loss of *subcutaneous fat* which returns as soon as the cream is no longer applied. 

I know glycogen injections do the same thing, but it's my understanding that the fat returns quite soon after the injections have stopped.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 5, 2006)

Targex works great! It does become systematic and dry the joints, though. I use no more than half of the recommended dosage. I've been planning to write detailed review for Targex but haven't gotten around to it. I can say this much: On a caloric deficit this stuff works wonders over two weeks.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 5, 2006)

Pirate! said:
			
		

> Targex works great! It does become systematic and dry the joints, though. I use no more than half of the recommended dosage. I've been planning to write detailed review for Targex but haven't gotten around to it. I can say this much: On a caloric deficit this stuff works wonders over two weeks.



As for Tough's question, does the fat come back when use desists?


----------



## Trouble (Aug 5, 2006)

Actions:

Blocks the deposition of new fat

Blocks water uptake and retention

Causes release of stored fat

Blocks adipocyte division (when cells are overstuffed)


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 5, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> As for Tough's question, does the fat come back when use desists?


And the answer is????????????


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 5, 2006)

Pirate! said:
			
		

> Targex works great! It does become systematic and dry the joints, though. I use no more than half of the recommended dosage. I've been planning to write detailed review for Targex but haven't gotten around to it. I can say this much: On a caloric deficit this stuff works wonders over two weeks.


Pirate tell me something. How do you use half the recommended dosage of a rub on cream?

Never mond another dumb question by Tough. I went back and re read it and now I know. 

But here's one. Dries the joints. Where are you applying this cream to? If one was to just use it on the lower abs would it still make it into the blood stream and dry the joints or are you putting it on lets say an upper arm close to the joints?


----------



## Trouble (Aug 6, 2006)

Yes, 11-betahydroxysteroid (P450 enzyme) resumes function within a month of so of discontinuing use.

Furthermore, mobilized fat must be burned off to avoid it settling elsewhere.

I did experience joint dryness when I used it, but I was also using 7-keto DHEA at the same time.  Cannot clearly distinguish between source for attrribution of observed negative effect.


----------



## ag-guys (Aug 6, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> As for Tough's question, does the fat come back when use desists?



No.  However, if you eat a lot of junk food and have a dirty diet, even liposuction fat can come back.

AG-Guys
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## Devlin (Aug 6, 2006)

You know this sounds almost too good to be true.  However, I've been around here long enough to trust the responces of Trouble and Pirate.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 6, 2006)

Trust me: With a significant caloric deficit, Targex will yeild great results. The joint dryness is just like with any cortisol blocker. Too much may cause discomfort. I used two squirts twice daily and found this to be enough. One squirt per love handle. Two weeks is enough to cut ~1-1.5" of your waist.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 6, 2006)

Pirate! said:
			
		

> Trust me: With a significant caloric deficit, Targex will yeild great results. The joint dryness is just like with any cortisol blocker. Too much may cause discomfort. I used two squirts twice daily and found this to be enough. One squirt per love handle. Two weeks is enough to cut ~1-1.5" of your waist.


No shit. Almost sounds like a wonder drug.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 6, 2006)

I just ordered some from another lab... sorry AG, just cant afford ya. I just went straight to TCS... which I think you do too


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 7, 2006)

I just ordered Targez from AG. I look at it this way. If it doesn't work, Musclepump and I can hunt down AG guys and beat them up. LOL


----------



## ZECH (Aug 7, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I just ordered Targez from AG. I look at it this way. If it doesn't work, Musclepump and I can hunt down AG guys and beat them up. LOL


J is my buddy. If you do that, then I'll have to come after you big Tom. And I can't afford the gas!!!!!!!!


----------



## musclepump (Aug 7, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I just ordered Targez from AG. I look at it this way. If it doesn't work, Musclepump and I can hunt down AG guys and beat them up. LOL


 
Well if it works and the service is good, it won't matter that you paid more, right? Results can be priceless!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 7, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> J is my buddy. If you do that, then I'll have to come after you big Tom. And I can't afford the gas!!!!!!!!


I'll send you the money for gas, but make sure you only stop at musclepumps pad. LOL


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 7, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Well if it works and the service is good, it won't matter that you paid more, right? Results can be priceless!


Hell we were only talking $4 difference between AG and TCS. I'd rather help out this site. 

PT


----------



## musclepump (Aug 7, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Hell we were only talking $4 difference between AG and TCS. I'd rather help out this site.
> 
> PT



With shipping TCS is $36, with shipping AG is $46. How's it only $4? 

And that's AG's "sale" price. It'll be over $20 more at "regular" price.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 8, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> With shipping TCS is $36, with shipping AG is $46. How's it only $4?
> 
> And that's AG's "sale" price. It'll be over $20 more at "regular" price.


I saw there price at $36 but figured they had to add shipping to it. So I figured shipping was pretty close to the same. Oh well live and learn.


----------



## pengers84 (Aug 11, 2006)

Does anyone know if it is availible in Australia?


----------



## pengers84 (Aug 11, 2006)

Or if it would be able to be shipped in?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 11, 2006)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> Or if it would be able to be shipped in?


I received mine in a couple of days. So I have it here. 

You need to PM AG Guys and ask them if they ship your way.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Aug 14, 2006)

That would explain the dry joint stuff ( pain) that I've been getting since using a simular product which must work the same way. I do know that it works though. Never tried Targex I'm down wit Legal Gear Lipo Burn. Helped me to get cut up like a sack of dope.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 14, 2006)

I haven't noticed any diff from this stuff yet.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 15, 2006)

musclepump said:


> I haven't noticed any diff from this stuff yet.


Difference in what. Fatloss or dry joints?


----------



## musclepump (Aug 15, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> Difference in what. Fatloss or dry joints?



Both.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 15, 2006)

musclepump said:


> Both.


But you have only been on it less then a week, is that correct? Wonder how long it takes to start noticing fatloss if the shit really works? We probably should have spent our money on a ab lounge and just did more situps....LOL


----------



## musclepump (Aug 15, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> But you have only been on it less then a week, is that correct? Wonder how long it takes to start noticing fatloss if the shit really works? We probably should have spent our money on a ab lounge and just did more situps....LOL



No doubt! haha


----------



## Focus (Aug 15, 2006)

Pirate! said:


> Trust me: With a significant caloric deficit, Targex will yeild great results. The joint dryness is just like with any cortisol blocker. Too much may cause discomfort. I used two squirts twice daily and found this to be enough. One squirt per love handle. Two weeks is enough to cut ~1-1.5" of your waist.



How would it work under a sudo-bulking diet? Right now I'm currently eating a bit above normal, but if this product can prevent to buildup in the abdominal region that you be spectacular.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 15, 2006)

I wouldn't use it while bulking.

MP, How much are you using?


----------



## Focus (Aug 15, 2006)

Pirate! said:


> I wouldn't use it while bulking.
> 
> MP, How much are you using?




Well, I wouldn't really say I'm bulking - I'm eating basically as I normally do... moreso I'm not in a cutting cycle.
Would it be wise to use in this situation? I'd like to loose some of the belly fat I grew over the summer, as I put on a few good pounds there. But I do not intend to change my diet (but running is picking up lately..).
It appears to be safe, and doesn't seem to affect the muscle tissue, so I'm willing to give it a try if it could work.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 15, 2006)

Pirate how much did you say you used of the Targe when you applied it. I guess i'm ready to see if it works as I'm on a slow cut. No use in using more then needed and wasting it. 

TOM


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 15, 2006)

I found 4 pumps a day to be enough. I put one pump on each love handle twice daily. More than that made my joints too dry. You are a lot heavier and may need to use closer to the suggest dose which is about twice what I found comfortable and effective. I was also taking T3, but the fat loss was clearly specific to the area of application.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 15, 2006)

Pirate! said:


> I found 4 pumps a day to be enough. I put one pump on each love handle twice daily. More than that made my joints too dry. You are a lot heavier and may need to use closer to the suggest dose which is about twice what I found comfortable and effective. I was also taking T3, but the fat loss was clearly specific to the area of application.


Thanks old buddy. Because of my size, I will go ahead and use as directed even though it came with no directions. I guess that would be a total of 8 pumps. Did you use it morning and night.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 15, 2006)

Yes, morning and night.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 15, 2006)

Pirate! said:


> I wouldn't use it while bulking.
> 
> MP, How much are you using?



Lower abs, three pumps morning and three pumps at night.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 16, 2006)

musclepump said:


> Lower abs, three pumps morning and three pumps at night.


And no results. That sucks big time. About what I figured. Licorice burns fat when rubbed on and causes fat when eaten. Go figure.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 16, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> And no results. That sucks big time. About what I figured. Licorice burns fat when rubbed on and causes fat when eaten. Go figure.


 
Yep. And I'm on a contest diet, I'd have thought I'd definitely see something. But, alas, it seems to be useless. Oh well.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 16, 2006)

musclepump said:


> Yep. And I'm on a contest diet, I'd have thought I'd definitely see something. But, alas, it seems to be useless. Oh well.


We should have taken that $40 and entered a online no holdem tourney.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 16, 2006)

It's only been a week. I can only speak from experience, and the half of the bottle I used worked well enough to justify the cost. The lack of cortisol was even interfering with my sleep. Maybe it doesn't work as well when you are already lean (which I never am).


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 16, 2006)

Pirate! said:


> It's only been a week.  Maybe it doesn't work as well when you are already lean (which I never am).


There's a thought for you. Maybe there's still hope for me.


----------



## Focus (Aug 16, 2006)

musclepump said:


> Yep. And I'm on a contest diet, I'd have thought I'd definitely see something. But, alas, it seems to be useless. Oh well.




Shit, I'd buy it off you haha... this fatass needs to start losing some weight. Put on some serious weight this summer... good and bad. Most people cut during the summer - but I'm special. I gotta hustle before I go back to school in a few weeks! Might give ephedra a go-code.. still contemplating..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Aug 17, 2006)

So do you have to do more ab exercise than usual to ensure that the fat is burned?


----------



## pengers84 (Aug 18, 2006)

Any updates on results from this stuff?


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 19, 2006)

TheGreatSatan said:


> So do you have to do more ab exercise than usual to ensure that the fat is burned?


No. There is no relation between the area being exercised and the area where fat is used for energy. You need to be on a caloric deficit. The best way to do this is to reduce caloric intake (diet) and increase energy output (exercise, especially cardio).

Targex does not increase the rate at which you burn fat or cause you to burn fat when you otherwise wouldn???t be. What it does is help you choose what fat will be burned preferentially if you put yourself into fat burning mode. It will only help if you are already losing fat through diet and exercise.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 19, 2006)

pengers84 said:


> Any updates on results from this stuff?



Honestly, I think it's worthless.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 19, 2006)

well nathan if I ever figure a way that i can get past a week without drinking some beer, I'll try mine and see what happens. I can't try it until I know that I can do this right and give honest results. I'll shave tomorrow (sun0 and try it and make sure I don't have a beer for at least two weeks. 


TOUGH


----------



## GuardDog (Aug 22, 2006)

Personally, I like the stuff.  I didn't experience any joint dryness, no clothes staining, no harsh smell, no rash or burning, and it seems to be helping loose some around my waist line with proper diet and cardio.  I didn't start noticing the difference until around the second week.  Now whether it all comes back is my only worry.  I don't plan on eating junk food, so if it comes back, I'll be surprised.  Since it is a cortisol blocker and pronounced by stress, my job is still stressful, so we'll just see.  Whatever the reason, it won't be because of eating.


aw crap, I just noticed this is my first post here....so I know how this is going to look, but I'm just saying it like I see it.


----------



## GuardDog (Aug 22, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Actions:
> 
> Blocks the deposition of new fat
> 
> ...



<waves hand in air>
Hey trouble...I was wondering if that was you.  When I looked at your gallery, I recognized the earrings and workout gear.   Great to see you again.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 22, 2006)

<waves back enthusiastically>

Hey GD!  Long time, no hear/see/sniff!  

Golly gee gosh darn-it-all, its nice to see your avvy again!

*grinning happily*  

T'aint nobody gonna think lesser of you for posting here - we're honored to have you here.  I hope you plan on sticking around.. This forum is *better* than certain others, and its membership is surprisingly solid and community minded.

You'd be a real asset here; you're like-minded.  Plus, you have an exceptionally fine hand and whit as an experienced moderator.  I help mod here in the AAS section and run the Health subforum.  You should come visit me over in health; you and me should have a chit chat about stress management and excitatory brain chemistry.  You will find what I have to tell you, on forum and in private, to be revelatory and _exceptionally helpful_ to you. 

About TargeX-1

I think this product will work for short-term and intermediate blockade of the adipose fat storage receptors; the effects should last until the treated cell receptors turn over (are recycled).  Therefore, it might be of benefit to periodically reapply it for a week or so, then cease use for another month or two.  

(you just made my day by posting here)  Welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## GuardDog (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome T.  Without a doubt I plan on hanging out.  I'll hit you up on email and PM too.    I have been reading the forum and newsletters but just haven't posted yet.  

What I meant about the first post on Targex is that it looks like I am spamming the product from out of nowhere.  At least if I saw it, that is what I would have thought, with only truth reasoning of the join date being a few months earlier.

So for Targex, after the cellular recycling process, if the receptors are active again, should it matter if there isn't anything to fill the cell's storage?  Meaning, if diet is still in check, then reapplication shouldn't be neccessary if weigh is controlled.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 22, 2006)

Say you start out life as a normal kid.  You roll thru kidhood into teen bopper days.  During bopper development, hormones kick in, and so does stress, late nights, poor dieting-missed meals and snack-attacks, plus alcohol and maybe late night study drugs, thanks to a potent mixture of peer pressure and teenage rebellion.  You don't workout often, just enough to keep from being a total fatty.  Your body weight slowly climbs until age 18, say to a bodyfat percentage of oh, 30%.  What has happened?

Well, you have glucocorticoid excess (cortisol) from the disrupted sleep patterns and missed meals.  Your glucose tolerance is in the shitter, and your energy storage sucks wind for glycogen and creatine.  You store energy all right, most of what you take in goes right into feeding those fats cells.  They've increased in number twice, dividing when they became overfull.  The daughter cells, preprogrammed by high cortisol and also blood sugar and insulin surges, thanks to (1) adrenergic stimulant use, (2) missed sleep, (3) missed meals (4) surges in agression hormones (thanks to altered adrenal and lvier function from numbers 2 and 3.  Those new fats cells are now highly resistant to release of their contents.

Along you come, in your twenties, determined to reshape yourself.  You diet down, slowly and painfully dropping body weight (fat and muscle being chowed, thanks to an energy deficit from crappy glucose metabolism in muscle and liver (oops, and brain too), zero storage of glycogen, and pretty minimal storage of the third muscle energy source for type IIb fibers, phosphocreatine.  

You still have stress, but now its family and job, and fallout from previous stress events (many types here, from death in the family to high stress jobs like law enforcement and military action, stress from difficult emotional relationships with SOs, and from earlier sources, missing or deceased parents, siblings, or drug and alcohol use in parental units) that have your HPA axis in a lather.

Your cortisol levels remain high, your sleep quality is poor, and even though you try to diet your way down to lower bf levels, you find your energy diminished and your performance sluggish, as thyroid hormones respond to low calorie intake and further downregulate basal metabolism rate.

The number of fat cells remains relatively constant. Their content has diminished somewhat.  You hear of this marvel, Targex and try it. To your delight, it removes subQ and even VAT stores, as its reversed the subborn pre-adipocyte programming (in English, that means the stem cell that was destined to become a mature fat cell - an adipocyte - has been exposed to compounds that are recognized as important signals of environmental conditions, and the appropriate genes are warmed and ready to go when the maturation signal hits the stem cell in bone marrow).   SO your fat cells loose further fat mass.  Are they totally depleted?  

Non, mon ami.  They are flattened and dewatered a bit, but they are still there, and still waiting to be refilled, their job in life since they got the wrong signals sent in earlier years.

But wait, we are clever and also read a helluva lot of biomedical literature.  We remember seeing this paper:

http://endo.endojournals.org/cgi/content/full/145/4/1849

Inhibition of Death-Receptor Mediated Apoptosis in Human Adipocytes by the Insulin-Like Growth Factor I (IGF-I)/IGF-I Receptor Autocrine Circuit
Pamela Fischer-Posovszky, Hans Tornqvist, Klaus-Michael Debatin and Martin Wabitsch.  Endocrinology  145(4):1849-1859 (2004).  

And we remember that in the discussion section, there is mention if induced adipocyte (L3T3) cells by neuropeptide Y.

We also recall that neuropeptide Y is coinduced by GABAnergic receptors and glutathione, coincidently the same items activated by our happy overconsumption of whey, BCAA, taurine, and GABA.

Thus, in concert with cardio, careful diet rich in growth proteins, beta glucans, glutathione precursors, and low in insulin inducing carbs, we find our fat mass shrinking, very slowly, because we are turning over fat cells and not refilling their contents.

We strive to keep our cortisol at bay with stress modulation,proper sleep and meditation, and use of CNS calming/inhibitory compounds (GABA, taurine and glutathione), and  we use cortisol blockers and adiopocyte differentiation blockers (like our Targex) locally to keep the fat mass from coming back into activity by naturally keeping its cell number constant (that is, by activating new stem cells when old daughter cells die off).

Thus, our primary reason for continued use of Targex is to keep the pre-programmed pre adipocytes, stored in bone tissue with other stem cells, from being stimuated to differentiate into new mature fat cells to replace aging and dying old fat cells.  Our goal is to reduce the total number of active fat cells in the body, a process that will require years of diligent dieting, exercise and stress mitiigation.  But at least we now know, its an achievable goal.

Hope this answers your question.  

Note: the fictitious description of persons in this post are for informational purposes.  No actual person is described.

PS:  I will answer you lovely PM reply, tomorrow. (yes, I am grinning, too)


----------



## GuardDog (Aug 22, 2006)

Excellent post and yes that answered my question.  It does seem I overlooked a few factors in my new found glory product.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 22, 2006)

*laughing*  

<sigh>  At least you are used to my long-assed infomercial posts.    Some here went into sticker shock when I started to post really long ones,months back.

You could hear their eyes glaze over...


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 23, 2006)

Trouble said:


> *laughing*
> 
> <sigh> At least you are used to my long-assed infomercial posts. Some here went into sticker shock when I started to post really long ones,months back.
> 
> You could hear their eyes glaze over...


What makes you think we still don't have it. Shock can stay for many of moons.


----------



## bioallen (Aug 23, 2006)

Any update on this shit?  I need to lose some of this fat around my neck giving me a double chin!  If this aids in speeding it up im all for it.   The double chin runs in the family but when I was younger and in shape it wasnt there.  Now that Im on a decent diet and doing cardio I wonder if this is worth a shot at only $40ish.


----------



## bioallen (Aug 23, 2006)

Also what is this TCS site he is talking about I want to buy this as cheap as possible becuase if it sucks I dont want to have wasted 50 dollars buying it from AG, 40 sounds alittle better LOL.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 23, 2006)

Like I said, I don't think it's worth anything. Just my opinion.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 24, 2006)

musclepump said:


> Like I said, I don't think it's worth anything. Just my opinion.


well today is my third day using it. I would suggest everyone hold off from buying the product until a few of us that have bought it give you our honest opinions on the fat burner product. 

I'm really surprized that AG Guys haven't responded back to the negitive comments so far. 

Now MP hasn't had any results from the product and i'm the 2nd to try it and will give an opinion after 10 days of use. I'm on a cut and dropping approx 2-3 lbs a week right now and if it doesn't work whils on this cut, then I will have to say save your money. I sure hope it works as I need it. 


Tough


----------



## Trouble (Aug 24, 2006)

Non!  Guard Dog had a good result with it; I have using a similar product, as well.

Yes, BioAllen, these products work very well for spot reduction under chin, back of arms above knees.  Would not use on: chest, back of neck, face.

There is no reason   for it not to work for any given individual, unless it is not used properly  (an occlusive product used before it keeps it from penetrating properly) , you have a alien  genes  and therefore, are targeting an unresponsive receptor polymorphism, or you are too ornery  (old man) for it to work properly.

joke: about that last item)


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 24, 2006)

Trouble said:


> or you are too ornery (old man) for it to work properly.
> 
> joke: about that last item)


Back up chicky. I never said it didn't work. You surprize me and must have skimmed through my post. I said I'm on the third day and will give an honest opinion on whether it works or not for me in about 10 days. I can and will not judge it until the time limit has fallen. If my reply sucks then PM me or Email me. I still love you even though you skim through my bullshit. Dinner was on me, but now on you.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 24, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> Back up chicky. I never said it didn't work. You surprize me and must have skimmed through my post. I said I'm on the third day and will give an honest opinion on whether it works or not for me in about 10 days. I can and will not judge it until the time limit has fallen. If my reply sucks then PM me or Email me. I still love you even though you skim through my bullshit. Dinner was on me, but now on you.


I'm sorry SC as I did what I thought you did and didn't read the  part. My mistake. Fuck it you still have to cook if you know how. 

Maybe I should do the cooking as it is probably more nutritional and better for you.............


 .....Love is something to cherrish and Trouble loves me. I can't blame her as I am a sexy devil.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 24, 2006)

*sigh*  

*Warning! Warning! Wry and cynical words ahead!*

1.  A compound, be it aspirin or Deglycerwhateveritis licorice will work as it structurally dictates on receptors.  Since it promotes fat efflux and inhibits fat influx, it *must* work ...unless it is used incorrectly, as I point out, or the user has an unusual receptor polymorphism (true in a small percentage of the cases, and therefore not a generally useful measure of the products efficacy for the larger user populace).

Two, or maybe three of us (me, GD and Pirate), have used it successfully.  

2. Whoa!  You have had your first "_senior moment_".  

We have no dinner arrangement. I am, however much you might fantasize, *not* in love with you.  You are married and I am not attracted to you.   I am not cooking a meal for you (and your wife) unless you have a spare transporter (eg, star trek) handy, as I am several thousand miles away.

You have posted several times that you think I am strange and hard to fathom.  If so, fine.  I am "diff'rent", alien, compared to the norm here (however, Dale Mabry assures me I fit in with the Mod Squad, a small measure of cold comfort).

However, you sir, are from a much more distant galaxay, far far away...

Several spare tentacles, a few spare eyes, a second or third stomach...who knows what hides under your latex human suit?

(PS: I tried emoticons.  They don't appear to work as advertised  )


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 25, 2006)

Trouble said:


> *sigh*
> 
> *Warning! Warning! Wry and cynical words ahead!*
> 
> ...


You R Funny.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 6, 2006)

i said I would report back. I have used this product for 13 days now. I have been on a cut and dropped 12 lbs in the last 3 1/2 weeks. I notice no changes where I applied the TargeX. 

So save your money guys and let the diet and cardio do it's thing. 

Note: I also have before and after Pic's


Tough


----------



## msxcuseme (May 2, 2011)

hey so.. I used AmiLean before.. I wanted to know if anyone who used Targex, has tried AmiLeann also. Which one worked best?


----------

